# Africa is 10% vaxxed and only had 37,000 cases in the entire continent!



## MarathonMike (Jan 21, 2022)

See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime? 









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.

















So now they want vaccinations Trials For Covid begin S.Africa and Brazil. The Keyword is *TRIALS* because that really means _"lets see what happens."_

And South Africa and Brazil ? S.Africa is the last place that had open, by law, white supremacy and Brazil has the highest population of black people outside of Africa. So not suprising they go there. White have already said that COVID vaccines will only work as long as they include black people.

Not only are they targeting black people for poisoning, sterlization and death but they're also gonna do with Covid like they did with HIV/AIDS. When AIDS first came out it was a white thing, Liberace, Freddie Mercury, Rock Hudson, pornstar John Holmes, Olympic diver Greg Louganis.

*THAT WAS A BAD LOOK FOR WHITE SOCIETY.*

So they flipped it and made blk guys like Magic Johnson the face of HIV, and throw in Easy E of NWA (_and it's still suspect whether he did die of HIV bcoz Easy E's wife never got it_).

African countries should be more like this






.A disease that started in China, infected Europeans (Neathandal Gene's more likely to get COVID.) in droves, but Africa is the testing ground for this vaccine? Yeah right. Next stop? Detroit.

I wish they'd try come at me with the vaccine






Meanwhile this white man (David T Hines)






He sets up a charity for COVID relief. People give him 4 mill and what does he do ? Goes out and spend 300 grand on a Lambo Hurican






I'm just like


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 21, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Africans are just superior I guess


----------



## theHawk (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.


They are disappointed because it blows up their whole WuFlu and Vax scam.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 22, 2022)

lol somebody can't read, or doesn't know which countries are African. South Africa alone had 3,576,379 cases, almost 94,000 deaths.


South Africa3,576,37993,949 3,403,25379,17754659,1431,55421,968,562363,294

Many of the African countries also have very low testing rates per million.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your information is totally inaccurate, currently there are almost 350,000 active cases of Covid in Africa, the cumulative number is well over 8 million cases.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 22, 2022)

......

Now we trust reported numbers from third world nations that barely have a government in the first place?

A large portion of Africa is busy starving to death, COVID is damn near irrelevant to a population that is facing far riskier challenges, such as getting food.  I would bet that the disruptions to supply lines caused by COVID is killing more people in Africa than COVID is directly killing.

This means a comparison between Africa and other nations is asinine in the extreme on its face.  It is even more asinine to base that comparison around vaccination rates.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stats for South Africa alone currently about 3,500 cases per week. Cumulative number of cases 3,500,000. So your figures are grossly inaccurate. The week of 12/23 South Africa was at it's peak with over 50,000 cases a week. Omicron has peaked there now.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a collection of data issue. Most people who get it, won't be recorded.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Your information is totally inaccurate, currently there are almost 350,000 active cases of Covid in Africa, the cumulative number is well over 8 million cases.


I read the graph wrong, Africa has had over 300,000,000 cases so far. They peaked out with 8 million cases a week awhile ago.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 22, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> This is a collection of data issue. Most people who get it, won't be recorded.



Many of the countries have less than 30,000 tests per million. The U.S. has over 2 million tests per million by comparison.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good indicator that Chloroquine works.  Most Africans take Chloroquine for Malaria. Trump was right. As usual.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  My guess would be that it has a lot to do with a relative sparsity of modern media to propagate the fearmongering.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Many of the countries have less than 30,000 tests per million. The U.S. has over 2 million tests per million by comparison.


The best source I found was the BBC Africa continent had 10,522,983 cases of Covid with 235,050 deaths. It breaks it all down according to country too. Real good graphics. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-4a11d586


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> The best source I found was the BBC Africa continent had 10,522,983 cases of Covid with 235,050 deaths. It breaks it all down according to country too. Real good graphics. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-4a11d586



Africa doesn't have a good transportation network overall, so we can expect fewer cases than in the U.S. or Europe just from that alone.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Africa doesn't have a good transportation network overall, so we can expect fewer cases than in the U.S. or Europe just from that alone.


The BBC has good data on the COVID-19 epidemic. Yes sometimes it's good to be backwards and isolated. Sometimes it just makes it worse.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

There are no stats for Delta vs Omicron in Africa. Omicron evolved in mice, so any Homo sapiens should be denied all the credit. Further, vaccine problems for coronaviruses were known to virology as early as 2004. Education for these things is already published and posted here at the USMB camp.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 22, 2022)

San Souci said:


> A good indicator that Chloroquine works.  Most Africans take Chloroquine for Malaria. Trump was right. As usual.


This is true. They were doing the prophylaxis that Trump was not told about. In other words, the med has to already be there when the commie virus tries to invade the cells. Reverse zoonosis into mice (SARS-CoV-2, Africa) like reverse zoonosis into deer (SARS-CoV-2, America) is also how Omicron evolved.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you do not test, you do not have cases.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

Stann said:


> Stats for South Africa alone currently about 3,500 cases per week. Cumulative number of cases 3,500,000. So your figures are grossly inaccurate. The week of 12/23 South Africa was at it's peak with over 50,000 cases a week. Omicron has peaked there now.



The OP probably does not know that South Africa is on the African continent


----------



## Opie (Jan 22, 2022)

My family is fully vaccinated and boosted. All of them have Covid but me and we sleep in the same bed. The fearporn is dying down. A year ago you were a “bad non masker” now your a bad cloth masker because the MASKS DONT WORK like WE been saying. Imagine going about your everyday life on the suggestions of your government 😅😂😅


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 22, 2022)

From Reuters:
Daily statistics in Africa​There have been at least 10,690,000 reported infections and 236,000 reported deaths caused by the novel coronavirus in Africa so far.

The originator of this thread must watch Fox news or heard it from the Trump News Network.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 22, 2022)

Opie said:


> My family is fully vaccinated and boosted. All of them have Covid but me and we sleep in the same bed. The fearporn is dying down. A year ago you were a “bad non masker” now your a bad cloth masker because the MASKS DONT WORK like WE been saying. Imagine going about your everyday life on the suggestions of your government 😅😂😅


You all sleep in the same bed?  That's sick!  That coupled with the fact that you're a liar.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The continent of Africa is not listed. South Africa is.


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that wealth is connected to how likely a person is to become infected?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 22, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Many of the African countries also have very low testing rates per million.


That's what I was going to say.  I have a feeling this has a lot more to do with lack of resources to effectively test and report results accurately.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> The continent of Africa is not listed. South Africa is.


It's a little hard to see, but at the top of the countries spreadsheet where you see the word All you will see Africa as the fifth entry to the right.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 22, 2022)

Coronavirus in Africa: the latest counts, charts and maps
					

Tracking the COVID-19 outbreak, updated daily




					graphics.reuters.com
				




Tracker shows info by country and the continent as a whole.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because brown and black people are immune to disease. That's why leftists want an open southern border.

Death to white culture!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> It's a little hard to see, but at the top of the countries spreadsheet where you see the word All you will see Africa as the fifth entry to the right.


Looks to me like a few more than 37,000.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Africa get bombarded all the time with bugs and viruses. Just like in Asia, it's probably in their DNA that they have more resilience to viruses.

Only in the West where many (probably frightened Lefties) run to the doctor with any sniffle to get injected up.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Looks to me like a few more than 37,000.
> View attachment 591435


Daily case total, not total cases.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Daily case total, not total cases.


Show me. Take a screenshot and post it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is racist with you, but you did have some points in your post.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Show me. Take a screenshot and post it.


Let's take the number you posted. 10 million TOTAL cases out of a population of 1.2 billion. That's less than 1 percent, right?  The US has 70 million cases out of a population of 330 million. That's over 20 percent right? Now do you see what I'm saying? The vaccines have failed and per the data they have POSSIBLY INCREASED transmission of the virus.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 22, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Are you suggesting that wealth is connected to how likely a person is to become infected?


When you are a racist, everything is suspect..  lol


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are disappointed-------


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

The continent as a whole is averaging 176,000 test per million people. 

If you do not test, you do not have cases.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries.



Nobody but mindless sheep like you are baffled.   

They do not test much ,thus their case count is low.   It is not rocket science


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Let's take the number you posted. 10 million TOTAL cases out of a population of 1.2 billion. That's less than 1 percent, right?  The US has 70 million cases out of a population of 330 million. That's over 20 percent right? Now do you see what I'm saying? The vaccines have failed and per the data they have POSSIBLY INCREASED transmission of the virus.


Or it could be American stupidity. Americans aren’t known for doing the right thing.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jan 22, 2022)

Because every nitwit that has a sniffle can’t flood hospitals for testing to get their Covid award.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The continent as a whole is averaging 176,000 test per million people.
> 
> If you do not test, you do not have cases.


How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.



One more time for the really slow folks, if you do not test people, you cannot know if they have COVID or if that is why they died.    We in this country literally test people 15 times more than the average for the continent of Africa.


----------



## Aid Mon (Jan 22, 2022)

Scientists Mystified, Wary, As Africa Avoids COVID Disaster​
"*Fewer than 6% of people in Africa are vaccinated.* For months, the WHO has described Africa as “one of the least affected regions in the world”.









						Scientists mystified, wary, as Africa avoids COVID disaster
					

When the coronavirus first emerged last year, health officials feared the pandemic would sweep across Africa, killing millions and destroying the continent’s fragile health systems




					abcnews.go.com
				




Worldwide, places with the most "vaccines" have the most Covid. Hydroxychloroquine and Ivermectin are also widely available.


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they didn't have lockdowns and mask mandates.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.


Also the data you have is from March for crying out loud. Total garbage thread total garbage propaganda change the channel you brainwashed functional moron traitor to the country and the human race lol poor America.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you kind of went off into the weeds there, but I think you at least agree that the data from Africa blows up the Vaccine Pushers narrative. Fauci needs to be fired and investigated.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> He sets up a charity for COVID relief. People give him 4 mill and what does he do ? Goes out and spend 300 grand on a Lambo Hurican


Dude was getting his hustle on…Took advice from brothas in da hood. Getcho welfare check and buy that sack of weed and air jordans……nomsayin homie?


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jan 22, 2022)

Paul Essien said:


> Yup. Scientists are baffled over why Africans are NOT suffering from COVID like the richer, more vaccinated, Western countries. They say it like they're dissapointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because there aren't as many morbidly obese people living sedentary lifestyles in Africa.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 22, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> One more time for the really slow folks, if you do not test people, you cannot know if they have COVID or if that is why they died.    We in this country literally test people 15 times more than the average for the continent of Africa.


----------



## washamericom (Jan 22, 2022)

The testing is so stupid, unless it's a rapid antigen that tells you if you had it you may not have it and then catch it from the person behind you standing in line to get tested if we had just treated it like the flu we would have been fine.
 star of all this hardship closing schools businesses and wearing masks which don't do a f****** thing

I myself was bitten by a bat


----------



## washamericom (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.


Johns Hopkins has been sort of the gatekeeper of that but I have serious doubts and reservations about the numbers always have


----------



## EvMetro (Jan 22, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If you do not test, you do not have cases.


Don't let Biden hear this, or he'll be sending home test kits to everybody in the country.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 22, 2022)

EvMetro said:


> Don't let Biden hear this, or he'll be sending home test kits to everybody in the country.


No worries, Biden's supply chain has been broken at the railroad tracks. Kits won't ever arrive, not by Amazon it appears.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> The continent of Africa is not listed. South Africa is.


The BBC covers the entire continent and breaks it down into individual countries it's a fantastic review of the covid crisis in Africa.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Or it could be American stupidity. Americans aren’t known for doing the right thing.


There are a lot of factors, the more advanced Nations will suffer more because they are less isolated trade and commerce and travelers facilitate the spread of a virus.


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

Osiris-ODS said:


> Probably because there aren't as many morbidly obese people living sedentary lifestyles in Africa.


That is true, and probably a significant factor. Cases and deaths are definitely under counted in African nations. When the elderly die it's kind of expected, not questioned, and I'm sure rarely reported.


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 22, 2022)

The article and data are still 10 months old and today Africa is getting killed, brainwashed functional morons. Try snapping out of it sometime lol


----------



## Stann (Jan 22, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> The article and data are still 10 months old and today Africa is getting killed, brainwashed functional morons. Try snapping out of it sometime lol


The BBC article on Africa even had January 2022 entries in it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 22, 2022)

San Souci said:


> A good indicator that Chloroquine works.  Most Africans take Chloroquine for Malaria. Trump was right. As usual.



When science is just putting 2 and 2 together to get 43684897438974437584384387437843


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.



If you get the coronavirus, and can't make it to a hospital to be tested, does that mean you didn't have the coronavirus?

If you died and were buried in your back garden without going to hospital, does this mean you didn't die?

Come on, this is basic knowledge here. You have ZERO knowledge of Africa. I bet the closest you've ever been is like Florida.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 22, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> If you get the coronavirus, and can't make it to a hospital to be tested, does that mean you didn't have the coronavirus?
> 
> If you died and were buried in your back garden without going to hospital, does this mean you didn't die?
> 
> Come on, this is basic knowledge here. You have ZERO knowledge of Africa. I bet the closest you've ever been is like Florida.


Shouldn't you be asking golfing-gator this one ??


----------



## Delldude (Jan 22, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> If you get the coronavirus, and can't make it to a hospital to be tested, does that mean you didn't have the coronavirus?
> 
> If you died and were buried in your back garden without going to hospital, does this mean you didn't die?
> 
> Come on, this is basic knowledge here. You have ZERO knowledge of Africa. I bet the closest you've ever been is like Florida.


Cough cough...Ivermectin.....cough cough


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 22, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> If you get the coronavirus, and can't make it to a hospital to be tested, does that mean you didn't have the coronavirus?
> 
> If you died and were buried in your back garden without going to hospital, does this mean you didn't die?
> 
> Come on, this is basic knowledge here. You have ZERO knowledge of Africa. I bet the closest you've ever been is like Florida.


Basic knowledge of what? Your speculation about why Africa's  case numbers and deaths by Covid are one tenth that of the US? You can't have KNOWLEDGE about a SPECULATION. Or maybe you can in Libtardia, I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jan 22, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Basic knowledge of what? Your speculation about why Africa's  case numbers and deaths by Covid are one tenth that of the US? You can't have KNOWLEDGE about a SPECULATION. Or maybe you can in Libtardia, I wouldn't know about that.



Basic knowledge of Africa. 

I have knowledge of what has happened with the coronavirus. For example Ecuador which had officially LOW coronavirus cases, but which had a HIGH number of cases in reality.









						As the coronavirus spreads in Ecuador, bodies are being left on streets
					

Coronavirus in Ecuador: Bodies on the streets




					www.latimes.com
				




APRIL 1, 2020

"The corpses have been overwhelming Guayaquil, a port city of 2.8 million at the epicenter of the coronavirus crisis in Ecuador."

"The majority of the dead are believed to be victims of the virus, but nobody can say for sure how many. There has been little testing."

"The country has confirmed 2,700 infections and 93 deaths — 60 of them in Guayaquil and its immediate surroundings. But municipal officials there said they have recovered at least 400 bodies in recent days."

So, officially 93 deaths in the whole country. But 400 bodies had been recovered in the "recent days". 

This is what happens in third world countries. People can't afford to get tested. They can't afford to go to hospital. They can't afford to be buried. Some of these countries have healthcare free at the point of delivery, but the country is too poor to be able to cope with the numbers of people who needed healthcare. Other countries might make people pay, in which case it's even harder.

In some countries in Africa it'll be even worse than this. There's no reliable data

Check out the DRC









						COVID-19 pandemic in the Democratic Republic of the Congo - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Confirmed deaths by day. At no point is it above 40 deaths per day, except one day which gets to 200. Some regions have between 2 and 7 confirmed cases EVER. Others have thousands of confirmed cases. 

5% of MPs had died of the coronavirus. (32 members) And yet a country with 105 million people has only had 1,278 deaths in total, or about 0.00122% of the people. 

Sound right to you?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 22, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> Basic knowledge of Africa.
> 
> I have knowledge of what has happened with the coronavirus. For example Ecuador which had officially LOW coronavirus cases, but which had a HIGH number of cases in reality.



  Or even some very basic knowledge of geography might help.

  For example, knowing that Ecuador is nowhere near any part of Africa.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2022)

And by the time it got to Africa and Ecuador it has already passed through many hosts. That's a factor in science: passage of the virus through the host. Furthermore, this African argument fails to seriously take into consideration that reverse zoonosis was also causing it to pass through and evolve in mice, African mice. "Math is dumb," said the epidemiologist. 

So where are the large cahones that has tested and proven reverse zoonosis in African mice? Duh. There is already published science about this, so there can in reality be no ostrich imitations or weaseling out of it.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> How do you explain their extremely low death rate by Covid? 233,000 out of 1.2 billion. Far less by percentage than the US.


That's 0.02%
Incredibly low!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Stann said:


> Your information is totally inaccurate, currently there are almost 350,000 active cases of Covid in Africa, the cumulative number is well over 8 million cases.


1.3 Billion people there..........Hardly vaxxed...........death numbers are low............Only the highest vaxxed areas have most of the deaths.....

Malaria country...........they take the cheap pills like candy.........with 400 k deaths from Malaria a year.....

But don't look there...........oh well.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> From Reuters:
> Daily statistics in Africa​There have been at least 10,690,000 reported infections and 236,000 reported deaths caused by the novel coronavirus in Africa so far.
> 
> The originator of this thread must watch Fox news or heard it from the Trump News Network.


1.3 billion people...........now look at our stats...........WE SUCK ...........hmmm.......They are mostly not vaxxed............we are highly vaxxed...........


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 23, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Basic knowledge of what? Your speculation about why Africa's case numbers and deaths by Covid are one tenth that of the US? You can't have KNOWLEDGE about a SPECULATION. Or maybe you can in Libtardia, I wouldn't know about that.



Their case numbers and deaths by Covid are one tenth that of the US because their testing is 1/15th of the US.

can't have cases without testing.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> One more time for the really slow folks, if you do not test people, you cannot know if they have COVID or if that is why they died.    We in this country literally test people 15 times more than the average for the continent of Africa.


Lol .......Excuses.........test for FEAR PORN............the only dang thing that matters to me is the total deaths which is minimal compared to us.  And the whole fucking continent is ANTI VAXX...........maybe they are SMELLY WALMART PEOPLE TOO,...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 23, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol .......Excuses.........test for FEAR PORN............the only dang thing that matters to me is the total deaths which is minimal compared to us. And the whole fucking continent is ANTI VAXX...........maybe they are SMELLY WALMART PEOPLE TOO,...



They are minimal compared to the US because they are not testing people, even dead people.   This has been explained to you multiple times.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> They are minimal compared to the US because they are not testing people, even dead people.   This has been explained to you multiple times.


Oh BALONEY............More excuses...........Who are you really..................Do you work for Pfizer..............I've shown the data from there and all over the world.............And the cheap drugs WORK.............You just make excuses for low deaths because they are night and day better than us.

Same in India, Japan, Bangledesh...........Guess all of them are just HIDING THE BODIES ....millions..........huh.......


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 23, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Same in India, Japan, Bangledesh...........Guess all of them are just HIDING THE BODIES ....millions..........huh.......



Japan is 80% vaxxed, are you now saying the vaccine is working in Japan? 

And here is what they say about Ivermectin...its use is not as widespread as you have been told









						Ivermectin for COVID? Unproven treatment stokes concern in Japan
					

Although the treatment has received some support from Japan's medical establishment and studies are ongoing, ivermectin is not approved as a COVID-19 remedy in the country.




					www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Japan is 80% vaxxed, are you now saying the vaccine is working in Japan?
> 
> And here is what they say about Ivermectin...its use is not as widespread as you have been told
> 
> ...


Early on they used Ivermectin.  Kinda their invention............Guess you looked the other way when those posts were out on these boards.

But such is you............posting the narrative of the gov't everyday............jabba the golf.........


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 23, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Early on they used Ivermectin. Kinda their invention............Guess you looked the other way when those posts were out on these boards.



Nope, they never used it as much as was claimed.     It has never listed by the Japanese government as an approved medicine to treat the coronavirus.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 23, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> 1.3 Billion people there..........Hardly vaxxed...........death numbers are low............Only the highest vaxxed areas have most of the deaths.....
> 
> Malaria country...........they take the cheap pills like candy.........with 400 k deaths from Malaria a year.....
> 
> But don't look there...........oh well.


Hmmm I wonder if it's because of the livelyhood's or due to the culture's where the many exposure's to the many viruses of a variety in nature are more prevalent, otherwise did the African's already have more of a built up immunity towards such a thing as opposed to the more civilized world ???

I go back to the India landfill analogy, where as you have people who live in landfills scavaging, and when the reporter came he had to mask up with PPE in order to survive the story being reported on at the landfill when came to do his report...

Was it because his immunity was severely weaker against the many things lurking in the landfill that the others had built up a natural immunity towards ??

Natural immunity is the best, but preventive shot's or safety measures can also help those who have had less exposure to the thing's that they aren't so sure about, and otherwise that could possibly kill them if exposed.

Now the feds not taking into consideration natural immunity, is what has created a nightmare in this country over the virus, otherwise it used the ignorant leftist cult mentality in which blanket's everyone, because leftist are just stupid when it comes to science, and are more driven by agenda's and unproven ideologies. The left is driven by the need to have everyone put on the same level regardless of the science, because it is forever thinking that they are being discriminated against or are being looked down upon or they are programmed to be scared of their own shadows thus making them perfect for becoming blind sheep for those who use them in that way.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Japan is 80% vaxxed, are you now saying the vaccine is working in Japan?
> 
> And here is what they say about Ivermectin...its use is not as widespread as you have been told
> 
> ...


Should never be approved as a remedy, just like the jabs aren't a remedy either, so all thing's should be placed in circulation making them available to anyone that wants to try them, because it's proven that a one size fits all has been a failure.

The investigation needs to show how there was maybe a profit incentive to possibly push one method above another, yet meanwhile people were dying as a result of such a thing.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> One more time for the really slow folks, if you do not test people, you cannot know if they have COVID or if that is why they died.    We in this country literally test people 15 times more than the average for the continent of Africa.


Like I posted, if you don't believe the case numbers, then look at the death numbers. Or do you think when someone in Africa lands in a hospital and dies, they don't test for Covid? Or maybe the 1.2 billion people in Africa all live in mud huts and don't try to go to a hospital if they are sick. They have really BIG CITIES in Africa with high population densities and hospitals. Omicron should have ripped through Africa like wildfire with a 10% Vax rate, right?  Have you ever considered anything except the Vaccine Regime's narratives? I presented data from a global coronavirus database and you Liberals dismiss it with speculation. What happened to "believe the science"?


----------



## washamericom (Jan 23, 2022)

I still have yet to hear anyone talk about serology which I was talking about two years ago with my doctor

Do you remember when Trump said after the election no one will be talking about it that was the road not taken real-time test and masks cruel joke play it on the American people again by the Democrats
Here's a non required link









						Serology Tests | Types of COVID-19 Tests
					

Serology tests are used to determine whether a person had a past exposure to a pathogen. The tests look for antibodies, which can bind to the pathogen, that were formed as part of the immune response.




					www.centerforhealthsecurity.org


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 23, 2022)

I imagine that in most of Africa, someone gets a cold, is sick for a few days, recovers.  A few of them die, but the vast majority recover.

  Because they don't have televisions and Internet sites and other media overwhelming them with all this fear porn, they never realize that the routine cold that they had and recovered from was some dread disease of which they are supposed to be deathly afraid.


----------



## Delldude (Jan 23, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I imagine that in most of Africa, someone gets a cold, is sick for a few days, recovers.  A few of them die, but the vast majority recover.
> 
> Because they don't have televisions and Internet sites and other media overwhelming them with all this fear porn, they never realize that the routine cold that they had and recovered from was some dread disease of which they are supposed to be deathly afraid.
> 
> View attachment 591896


I heard some lefty science fluff attempting to discount the therapeutics used, causing the  Rona' stats out of Africa to be so low without the vax, as they have access to better healthcare.  
Oh yeah....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, they never used it as much as was claimed.     It has never listed by the Japanese government as an approved medicine to treat the coronavirus.


BS


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Hmmm I wonder if it's because of the livelyhood's or due to the culture's where the many exposure's to the many viruses of a variety in nature are more prevalent, otherwise did the African's already have more of a built up immunity towards such a thing as opposed to the more civilized world ???
> 
> I go back to the India landfill analogy, where as you have people who live in landfills scavaging, and when the reporter came he had to mask up with PPE in order to survive the story being reported on at the landfill when came to do his report...
> 
> ...


SARs is a jungle disease..............and people from the jungle have better immunity from them............Whenever we went into a port of call in the Navy we would get the CRUD........sniffles and cold like symptoms when leaving because we would get the local bugs.............So we built up immunity to their types of bugs.......Next time in that port we wouldn't get them.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3043740/\
		


A little history lesson on Ivermectin


----------



## Delldude (Jan 23, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> SARs is a jungle disease..............and people from the jungle have better immunity from them............Whenever we went into a port of call in the Navy we would get the CRUD........sniffles and cold like symptoms when leaving because we would get the local bugs.............So we built up immunity to their types of bugs.......Next time in that port we wouldn't get them.


Still, the recovery of those exposed, treated with therapeutics, instead of being vaxed, is causing our scientists to try and explain away therapeutic successes against the vax.
Most likely, somebody is losing money here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

How the Media Lied About Japan Not Using Ivermectin for Coronavirus - Brightwork Research & Analysis
					

The establishment media is censoring how Japan used Ivermectin against covid. This is done in order to protect pharmaceutical advertising revenues.




					www.brightworkresearch.com
				




Mountains of treatments.................MOUNTAINS OF LIES AGAINST THEM.............Ivermectin was used successfully all over the world......I've proved it over and over again on these boards with countless studies........

I no longer need to waste bandwidth on the lies from those who push the Gov't Narrative...............They were USED............AND THEY WORKED.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 23, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Still, the recovery of those exposed, treated with therapeutics, instead of being vaxed, is causing our scientists to try and explain away therapeutic successes against the vax.
> Most likely, somebody is losing money here.


Those who die from lack of early treatment are the losers.









						COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
					

COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies




					c19early.com
				




Every thing tried for covid with studies is there..........BACKED up..........from all over the world.

Many times they say the country didn't approve.......Their favorite line with India..........but the Central gov't doesn't decide for the states which drugs are used......And the states did use Ivermectin with great results there............as the WHO and others go............looky here...their gov't didn't agree..........SMOKE AND MIRRORS.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2022)

There's a problem with the African stats because of Calu-3 cells linking to cystic fibrosis. Sorensen, et al mention these cells in their origins report for SARS-CoV-2. This automatically changes the parameter of the statistic, because of the added charge on the spike of the virus regardless of variant. 

The focus of CF evolution in Homo sapiens is an ellipsis that includes parts of Denmark, Germany, etc. Therefore, if there was deliberate manipulation of the communist virus, the possibility exists that it was designed to target caucasoid, rather than negroid genomes which would explain the discrepancies, including the American stats.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2022)

So we refute the notion that SARS-CoV-2 is a jungle disease.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 23, 2022)

According to the wikipage, 1 in 30 white Americans carry the cystic fibrosis mutation and CF occurs least in Asians and Africans. The increased electrical charge on the SARS-CoV-2 spike links to the electrical potential on Calu-3 cells (lung cancer) that Sorensen et al claim was used in the Chapel Hill lab to culture the chimeric virus. They claim that this increased charge did not come from natural evolution, and show spike graphics for these amino acids, here:


			https://www.minervanett.no/files/2020/07/13/TheEvidenceNoNaturalEvol.pdf


----------



## braalian (Jan 24, 2022)

As others have pointed out, the REAL reason Africa’s numbers are so low is because they have virtually no health care infrastructure in the first place, and no functioning governments to report the numbers of infected even if they did.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jan 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> As others have pointed out, the REAL reason Africa’s numbers are so low is because they have virtually no health care infrastructure in the first place, and no functioning governments to report the numbers of infected even if they did.


and because Africa as a continent is so vast it won't travel and contaminate the same way it does in places like Europe and USA.

It will linger around some small villages and towns and fizzle out.

Nothing to do with lack of vaccinations or any other conspiracies. 

Context is everything when it comes to this stuff - people don't seem to want the context if it doesn't suit their ramblings.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jan 24, 2022)

The only 'epidemic' in history where 'death rates' in first world, wealthy nations are higher than the third world.

Somebody is gettin played.

Put on your mask, sucker.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jan 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> As others have pointed out, the REAL reason Africa’s numbers are so low is because they have virtually no health care infrastructure in the first place, and no functioning governments to report the numbers of infected even if they did.


Where are the bodies?

Where is the spike in deaths?

There isn't one.

If this was real, and TRULY deadly you would see ths spike.

You would see the deaths resulting from this lack of healthcare infrastructure.

But ya fuckin don't...do ya?


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Scottish_Brexiteer_UK said:


> and because Africa as a continent is so vast it won't travel and contaminate the same way it does in places like Europe and USA.
> 
> It will linger around some small villages and towns and fizzle out.
> 
> ...


Context Breath, you haven't the balls to (objectively [it.]) discuss the science we've posted in front of the other prisoners.  Your lip flapping looks ridiculous to humans more educated in the topic.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 24, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The continent as a whole is averaging 176,000 test per million people.
> 
> If you do not test, you do not have cases.


Anti MALARIA drugs are working wonders at preventing covid.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 24, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Anti MALARIA drugs are working wonders at preventing covid.



There is no way of knowing that for sure since they pretty much do not test anyone


----------



## braalian (Jan 24, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Where are the bodies?
> 
> Where is the spike in deaths?
> 
> ...


Do you really think African countries report deaths in any way that resembles Western nations?

I’m not saying Africans are dying en masse. But they probably have roughly similar death rates as the rest of the world. Maybe a little more because of the lack of healthcare. Maybe a little less because their population skews much younger.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jan 24, 2022)

Many countries in Africa do not test nearly at the rate that countries in Europe and we in the US test at...

Also, countries like Cameroon or Senegal are not known for their high flow of international travel


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 24, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no way of knowing that for sure since they pretty much do not test anyone


They test hun, they test....

People just aren't getting sick and dying in Africa from Covid despite Blacks in AMERICA and EUROPE being one of the groups heavily hit by the virus.  Blacks and WHITES in AFrica just aren't getting hit, but then again anti-malaria meds are used like candy there.

They are saying that 65% - 85% of covid cases in africa are ASYMPTOMATIC.  In contrast in america that 40% are Asymptomatic (despite all of our vaccines).   Gee I wonder what the fuck is going on....









						WHO ramps up COVID-19 testing in Africa
					

The World Health Organisation (WHO) Africa Region has introduced a new community testing initiative, which is expected to ramp up COVID-19 case detection rates on the continent.




					www.sanews.gov.za
				












						How many SARS-CoV-2 infections are asymptomatic?
					

A recent study finds that 40.5% of SARS-CoV-2 infections are asymptomatic. This highlights the potential transmission risk within communities.




					www.medicalnewstoday.com


----------



## Delldude (Jan 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> As others have pointed out, the REAL reason Africa’s numbers are so low is because they have virtually no health care infrastructure in the first place, and no functioning governments to report the numbers of infected even if they did.


I heard the left explaining that as they have excellent health as the reason.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> They test hun, they test....
> 
> People just aren't getting sick and dying in Africa from Covid despite Blacks in AMERICA and EUROPE being one of the groups heavily hit by the virus.  Blacks and WHITES in AFrica just aren't getting hit, but then again anti-malaria meds are used like candy there.
> 
> ...


Targets are elderly and obese, the stats don't give the weight of an infected European black. These viral targets must move over and make room for the genetics of cystic fibrosis. duh.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> They test hun, they test....
> 
> People just aren't getting sick and dying in Africa from Covid despite Blacks in AMERICA and EUROPE being one of the groups heavily hit by the virus.  Blacks and WHITES in AFrica just aren't getting hit, but then again anti-malaria meds are used like candy there.
> 
> ...


If you leave out reverse zoonosis and Omicron evolving in African mice, everything that follows may make perfectly good sense.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 24, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> They test hun, they test....



Not much, they test 15 times less than the US does.   As a continent their testing puts them in the bottom 175 as far as countries testing numbers.  If you do not test, you do not have cases


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jan 24, 2022)

braalian said:


> Do you really think African countries report deaths in any way that resembles Western nations?
> 
> I’m not saying Africans are dying en masse. But they probably have roughly similar death rates as the rest of the world. Maybe a little more because of the lack of healthcare. Maybe a little less because their population skews much younger.


You see, it works both ways.

You can't be inept in testing, in treatment, in infrastructure, in a real pandemic...and NOT see a massive jump in deaths.

It doesn't matter what they report officially...when you have bodies filling the streets, the hospitals, the corridors of businesses the tragedy of that reports itself. 

Do you honestly think that western media would not be climbing over EVERY angle of the "African Covid Tragedy!" if it were real?

Ebola, reported itself...AIDS reported itself...Hemorrhagic Fever reported itself through our western media.

Come on now...use yer thinkin bits.

Critical thinking.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Manipulation of Chinese bat viruses at the Chapel Hill lab will link to cystic fibrosis:

Dec 2021 UNC Chapel Hill; University of Lisboa, Portugal / Cystic Fibrosis








						Revisiting CFTR Interactions: Old Partners and New Players - PubMed
					

Remarkable progress in CFTR research has led to the therapeutic development of modulators that rescue the basic defect in cystic fibrosis. There is continuous interest in studying CFTR molecular disease mechanisms as not all cystic fibrosis patients have a therapeutic option available...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 24, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because the case numbers are drastically underreported.

Come on man, you're not retarded. You can figure this out.


----------



## badger2 (Jan 24, 2022)

In the above cystic fibrosis report, mutations G551D and N1303K will be compared with SARS-CoV-2 mutations D614G and Omicron N969K. Lysines feature in the comparison because they implicate viral escape mechanisms found in influenza, Kaposi's herpesvirus, and HIV-1.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 24, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Not much, they test 15 times less than the US does.   As a continent their testing puts them in the bottom 175 as far as countries testing numbers.  If you do not test, you do not have cases


Still doesn't explain the lack of deaths verses the world right ???


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 24, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Still doesn't explain the lack of deaths verses the world right ???



Yes, it does.  If people are not tested for COVID and they die because of it, nobody will know and they will not be counted as a COVID death


----------



## Samofvt (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow. Those that are convinced the "pandemic" is a problem will stop at nothing to create hypothesis after unsupported hypothesis about why real-world evidence does not match their preconceived notions.  Unbelievable.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 25, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Africa is 10% vaxxed and only had 37,000 cases in the entire continent!​


Make you wonder if blacks have a special gene that protects them.  Obviously they have a different genetic makeup than the rest of us which allows them to excel at sports.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jan 25, 2022)

lennypartiv said:


> Make you wonder if blacks have a special gene that protects them.  Obviously they have a different genetic makeup than the rest of us which allows them to excel at sports.


Ok Jimmy the Greek


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 25, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Not much, they test 15 times less than the US does.   As a continent their testing puts them in the bottom 175 as far as countries testing numbers.  If you do not test, you do not have cases


They aren't dying either of covid---they aren't getting covid test or no test.  They aren't dying with all the treatments and vaccinations that we have either. 

Unless you want to run with that and say that TESTING only increases the numbers and deaths of covid.  So why test at all.  Let the Virus run its course and call it a day.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 25, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> They aren't dying either of covid---they aren't getting covid test or no test. They aren't dying with all the treatments and vaccinations that we have either.
> 
> Unless you want to run with that and say that TESTING only increases the numbers and deaths of covid. So why test at all. Let the Virus run its course and call it a day.



It is not known if they are dying of COVID or not since they are not being tested.  That is all I am saying


----------



## The Original Tree (Jan 25, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> lol somebody can't read, or doesn't know which countries are African. South Africa alone had 3,576,379 cases, almost 94,000 deaths.
> 
> 
> South Africa3,576,37993,9493,403,25379,17754659,1431,55421,968,562363,294
> ...


*100% of people who do not take the Fake Test for The Fauxrona, never get The Fauxrona!*


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 25, 2022)

In a continent where so many die from malnutrition and the panoply of diseases that go with that, it's really impossible for any kind of data on something like COVID to be adequately collected; nearly anything can be classified as ' an underlying health problem' by propagandists for one side, and a primary cause of death by the other by merely massaging the data. This is why sane people should be cautious about taking medical advice from internetz shills and just go with your doctor's best advice.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jan 26, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It's because the case numbers are drastically underreported.
> 
> Come on man, you're not retarded. You can figure this out.


I disagree.

On the latter at least...


----------



## para bellum (Jun 2, 2022)

The median age in Africa is like 18 or 19 years old. This isn't exactly the "high risk" group for covid.

That's a mighty big confounding factor if you are going to compare rates in Africa against the US or Europe.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> See for yourself. Click the link and then select Africa to see just the African countries Covid numbers. *Let me repeat. 10% vaxxed. *And *the entire continent *had less cases than New York yesterday. What further proof do you need that we have been had by the Vaccine Regime?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the kind of thread that just embarrasses this message board and shows it for the dumping ground it is.

Any 8 year old could grab a cell phone and look into this and find out why this disparity exists.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This is the kind of thread that just embarrasses this message board and shows it for the dumping ground it is.
> 
> Any 8 year old could grab a cell phone and look into this and find out why this disparity exists.


Nice try with the drive-by. Anyone including you can find *many scientific articles *that are perplexed at the extremely low death rates  along with a 21% percent vax rate across the continent. Do you need me to provide you a link to one of them?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Nice try with the drive-by. Anyone including you can find *many scientific articles *that are perplexed at the extremely low death rates  along with a 21% percent vax rate across the continent. Do you need me to provide you a link to one of them?


Oh, sorry, let me try to keep up with your lane changes.

You have now abandoned the silly thread title, and are focusing on deaths?  Well, at least you understand how absurd your thread title is.

The low deaths are a mystery (recorded cases, not so much...antibody tests show far more people have been infected than have been counted as infected).

But, one explanation for that mystery (low death count) may also be undercounting. We just don't know.

One idea is that theyvare fighting breakouts of other diseases as well. Scientists are going to look for undercounting , possible genetic resistance, and the idea that many who would die are falling victim to other maladies.

The life expectancy of Sierra Leone residents is only 55 years, for example. That no doubt has an impact on covid death rates.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, sorry, let me try to keep up with your lane changes.
> 
> You have now abandoned the silly thread title, and are focusing on deaths?  Well, at least you understand how absurd your thread title is.
> 
> ...


What lane change? You did a drive by on this OLD THREAD and I gave you a reasonable response. Here is a chart for you since you seem to be struggling to find data on Covid in Africa.





						Death rate, crude (per 1,000 people) - Sub-Saharan Africa | Data
					

Death rate, crude (per 1,000 people) - Sub-Saharan Africa from The World Bank: Data




					data.worldbank.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> What lane change?


Cases to deaths.

Please read your own thread title.

The low recorded cases is not a mystery. They are just undercounted, as antibody tests show most of them have been infected.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Cases to deaths.
> 
> Please read your own thread title.
> 
> The low recorded cases is not a mystery. They are just undercounted, as antibody tests show most of them have been infected.


Yah right. That's why there are so many articles by scientists who continue to be perplexed by the low vax rates coupled with low deaths in Africa. It most certainly is a mystery and is probably due to a combination of factors. The point of my OLD THREAD is you can't just attribute everything to Fauci's jab. There a multiple factors that all need to be considered.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> That's why there are so many articles by scientists who continue to be perplexed by the low vax rates coupled with low deaths in Africa.


I literally just said they don't know why that is, and relayed some of the things they are going to study to figure it out.

Fuck man, pay attention


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

para bellum said:


> The median age in Africa is like 18 or 19 years old. This isn't exactly the "high risk" group for covid.
> 
> That's a mighty big confounding factor if you are going to compare rates in Africa against the US or Europe.


The figures he quoted are laughable, I don't know where he got them. The total number of cases so far or the continent of Africa is over 12 million, with 254,000 deaths. And you are correct, it is believed that up to 2/3 of Africa's 1 billion population have had covid, one site said it was underreported by 97%. The best source I found for information was Reuters. They have a lot of good graphs in the even individualized it to each Nation.     Reuters Graphics - Charts, Maps, Interactive Graphics and Videos>regions Africa: The latest coronavirus counts, charts and maps-Reuters graphics.


----------



## para bellum (Jun 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> The figures he quoted are laughable, I don't know where he got them. The total number of cases so far or the continent of Africa is over 12 million, with 254,000 deaths. And you are correct, it is believed that up to 2/3 of Africa's 1 billion population have had covid, one site said it was underreported by 97%. The best source I found for information was Reuters. They have a lot of good graphs in the even individualized it to each Nation.     Reuters Graphics - Charts, Maps, Interactive Graphics and Videos>regions Africa: The latest coronavirus counts, charts and maps-Reuters graphics.


I think everyone should understand that case counts don't mean a damn thing. Mortality rates are lower for Africa writ large, probably largely due to the younger population.

Serology testing has been a disaster too, and I don't take estimates too seriously because the data quality is so low.

The countries in Africa that have higher mortality rates also seem to be the ones with higher vaccination rates.

Bottom line for me is that there has been so much disinformation and junk science put out by the public health authorities that even if they are telling the truth I still can't trust them.

What does seem true is that if you haven't had it, you will.


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

para bellum said:


> I think everyone should understand that case counts don't mean a damn thing. Mortality rates are lower for Africa writ large, probably largely due to the younger population.
> 
> Serology testing has been a disaster too, and I don't take estimates too seriously because the data quality is so low.
> 
> ...


I am 71 years old, I'm a nurse, I work in a home for the elderly which had some cases. For the most part of 2 years I wore that mask whenever I was out in public and of course at the nursing home. For those two years, I didn't have anything not even a cold, which I normally get two or three times a year. About a month and a half ago I stopped wearing the mask in public. 3 weeks ago I got covid, despite having both shots and the booster. In one week I go back to my doctor for another booster. Science isn't perfect, but as far as cover goes, it's better to listen to them then the mindless opinions of people who aren't even in the medical profession. When your car breaks down do you take it to an auto mechanic or do you take it to the local witch doctor ? It's just common sense, and there's no giant conspiracy going on except those who are peddling the garbage against the medical advice. And yes it does change as conditions change. Try to have a good day, I plan on it.


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> I am 71 years old, I'm a nurse, I work in a home for the elderly which had some cases. For the most part of 2 years I wore that mask whenever I was out in public and of course at the nursing home. For those two years, I didn't have anything not even a cold, which I normally get two or three times a year. About a month and a half ago I stopped wearing the mask in public. 3 weeks ago I got covid, despite having both shots and the booster. In one week I go back to my doctor for another booster. Science isn't perfect, but as far as cover goes, it's better to listen to them then the mindless opinions of people who aren't even in the medical profession. When your car breaks down do you take it to an auto mechanic or do you take it to the local witch doctor ? It's just common sense, and there's no giant conspiracy going on except those who are peddling the garbage against the medical advice. And yes it does change as conditions change. Try to have a good day, I plan on it.


My liver enzymes and cardiac enzymes went up during my covid, I experienced severe chest pains which eventually subsided. I did not go to the emergency room, I live alone and I didn't know how I'd get there.  Made a doctor's appointment and found out about the enzymes being elevated, he put me on some meds and said he'd recheck them in 2 weeks if they were still elevated and I'd have to have ultrasound of the liver in the heart. The levels return to normal so there wasn't significant heart or liver damage. It's amazing what this coronavirus can do to a person. It seems to be able to attack every system in the body.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I literally just said they don't know why that is, and relayed some of the things they are going to study to figure it out.
> 
> Fuck man, pay attention


You are the one who did the drive by calling me dumb as an 8 year old for not knowing what is obvious and now you flip flop and agree with me. Fuck man try to get better at your drive bys.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jun 2, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> You are the one who did the drive by calling me dumb as an 8 year old for not knowing what is obvious and now you flip flop and agree with me. Fuck man try to get better at your drive bys.


Because of your thread title. I mean, come on. In the amount of time it took you to type that pile of crap, you could have looked up the facts.


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh, sorry, let me try to keep up with your lane changes.
> 
> You have now abandoned the silly thread title, and are focusing on deaths?  Well, at least you understand how absurd your thread title is.
> 
> ...


South Africa, one of the more advanced African nations has kept good records on Covid deaths. Medical Xpress - medical research advances and health news>news COVID slashes life expectancy in South Africa July 19th, 2021.


----------



## Samofvt (Jun 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This is the kind of thread that just embarrasses this message board and shows it for the dumping ground it is.
> 
> Any 8 year old could grab a cell phone and look into this and find out why this disparity exists.


An 8 year old could, but you've failed.  Definitely embarrassing for you.


----------



## Samofvt (Jun 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> South Africa, one of the more advanced African nations has kept good records on Covid deaths. Medical Xpress - medical research advances and health news>news COVID slashes life expectancy in South Africa July 19th, 2021.


Did you take into account the mask mandates (which are shown to increase disease in a pedestrian environment) and did you take into account the effects of shut downs (people stopped getting medical attention for almost a year in 2020) and did you take into account the vaccination (overall death rates are UP 25% to 40% from 2020 to 2021, coinciding with the vaccination campaigns).  Also, just from personal experience, all (ALL) the family and friends I know who got the vaccination have been sick off and on for months, if they didn't die outright from blood clots/stroke.

Here in the United States of America, we are very well educated and can look at facts to make our decisions.  We don't need talking heads and paid Phizer executives advertising to us to decide the best course of action for our health.

What about the country where you come from? I'm assuming canada, venezuala, russia or ethiopia or something, where they don't have a good public education systems and you have to rely on what your advertising media tells you.


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> Did you take into account the mask mandates (which are shown to increase disease in a pedestrian environment) and did you take into account the effects of shut downs (people stopped getting medical attention for almost a year in 2020) and did you take into account the vaccination (overall death rates are UP 25% to 40% from 2020 to 2021, coinciding with the vaccination campaigns).  Also, just from personal experience, all (ALL) the family and friends I know who got the vaccination have been sick off and on for months, if they didn't die outright from blood clots/stroke.
> 
> Here in the United States of America, we are very well educated and can look at facts to make our decisions.  We don't need talking heads and paid Phizer executives advertising to us to decide the best course of action for our health.
> 
> What about the country where you come from? I'm assuming canada, venezuala, russia or ethiopia or something, where they don't have a good public education systems and you have to rely on what your advertising media tells you.





Samofvt said:


> Did you take into account the mask mandates (which are shown to increase disease in a pedestrian environment) and did you take into account the effects of shut downs (people stopped getting medical attention for almost a year in 2020) and did you take into account the vaccination (overall death rates are UP 25% to 40% from 2020 to 2021, coinciding with the vaccination campaigns).  Also, just from personal experience, all (ALL) the family and friends I know who got the vaccination have been sick off and on for months, if they didn't die outright from blood clots/stroke.
> 
> Here in the United States of America, we are very well educated and can look at facts to make our decisions.  We don't need talking heads and paid Phizer executives advertising to us to decide the best course of action for our health.
> 
> What about the country where you come from? I'm assuming canada, venezuala, russia or ethiopia or something, where they don't have a good public education systems and you have to rely on what your advertising media tells you.


My parents were born and raised here. And if you read my post you know I'm a nurse. Unlike you I have faith in the medical profession. Conspiracies are for fools, good luck with that.


----------



## Samofvt (Jun 2, 2022)

Stann said:


> My parents were born and raised here. And if you read my post you know I'm a nurse. Unlike you I have faith in the medical profession. Conspiracies are for fools, good luck with that.


I've had jobs, too, sweetheart.  First and foremost you boss trains you that you can't say anything outside the boundaries of "good customer service".

I also have a fair degree of technical knowledge.  No conspiracy theories here.  Just the facts.


----------



## Stann (Jun 2, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> I've had jobs, too, sweetheart.  First and foremost you boss trains you that you can't say anything outside the boundaries of "good customer service".
> 
> I also have a fair degree of technical knowledge.  No conspiracy theories here.  Just the facts.


Good for you, sweetheart. Try to have a good night, I plan on it.


----------



## Samofvt (Jun 3, 2022)

para bellum said:


> I think everyone should understand that case counts don't mean a damn thing. Mortality rates are lower for Africa writ large, probably largely due to the younger population.
> 
> Serology testing has been a disaster too, and I don't take estimates too seriously because the data quality is so low.
> 
> ...


Bottom line for me is that two things that have changed between pre-covid and post-covid:


They are using a new, never widely used test called the PCR on the general population.  Although the CDC published a paper about how to make the PCR test become more accurate for the covid strain of SARS, there are some scientific facts that are neglected.  Not the least of which is the fact that all viruses, including covid and the common cold, have changes to their DNA sequences that occur randomly over short periods of time.  The markers that the PCR test can detect is relatively constant, and is the same marker found in all of the variants of the SARS type viruses (common cold, influenza, covid, others...).  What are they actually measuring with the reported test results, and have they updated those tests to take into account the new variants?  The PCR test was a genius advancement of science, but there are reasons it was not widely used until the politicians got involved.
Overall death rates did not change between 2019 and 2020, but they did go up between 2020 and 2021.  The number of people who died with covid were about the same between 2020 and 2021.  2021 is when the vaccinations became widely advertised and mandated by politicians.  Very few reputable independent scientists and doctors have recommended this mRNA treatment for those under the age of 60.  Pregnancy rates went up between 2019 and 2021, however live birth rates went down.
Any conclusions you draw are speculative, but I think most thinking people can see the gist of it.  Someday, there could be a really bad virus that will require extreme measures.  This wasn't it, thank God.  I hope we can enlighten our politicians about the science and facts before they cause serious harm to the population.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 3, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> Bottom line for me is that two things that have changed between pre-covid and post-covid:
> 
> 
> They are using a new, never widely used test called the PCR on the general population.  Although the CDC published a paper about how to make the PCR test become more accurate for the covid strain of SARS, there are some scientific facts that are neglected.  Not the least of which is the fact that all viruses, including covid and the common cold, have changes to their DNA sequences that occur randomly over short periods of time.  The markers that the PCR test can detect is relatively constant, and is the same marker found in all of the variants of the SARS type viruses (common cold, influenza, covid, others...).  What are they actually measuring with the reported test results, and have they updated those tests to take into account the new variants?  The PCR test was a genius advancement of science, but there are reasons it was not widely used until the politicians got involved.
> ...


From the beginning of PCR tests they PURPOSELY increased the cycle for PCR tests to 40.  Before Covid it was normal at 32.  This guaranteed false positives.  And they made it financially benefit having positive cases.............Under the Cares Act a hot spot got $70k per covid patient from the Gov't.
So EVERYTHING BECAME POSITIVE.

Guy from work knew a couple who went to get tested because they thought they had it..........Got tired of waiting to get it and LEFT the Urgent Care facility.  They got a call from the Clinic later THAT THEY WERE POSITIVE FOR COVID.........They NEVER GOT TESTED.......

Imagine that........huh........


----------



## Stann (Jun 3, 2022)

Samofvt said:


> Bottom line for me is that two things that have changed between pre-covid and post-covid:
> 
> 
> They are using a new, never widely used test called the PCR on the general population.  Although the CDC published a paper about how to make the PCR test become more accurate for the covid strain of SARS, there are some scientific facts that are neglected.  Not the least of which is the fact that all viruses, including covid and the common cold, have changes to their DNA sequences that occur randomly over short periods of time.  The markers that the PCR test can detect is relatively constant, and is the same marker found in all of the variants of the SARS type viruses (common cold, influenza, covid, others...).  What are they actually measuring with the reported test results, and have they updated those tests to take into account the new variants?  The PCR test was a genius advancement of science, but there are reasons it was not widely used until the politicians got involved.
> ...


50 years ago when I was in nursing school one of my instructors told us that someday a virus would come along that would wipe out most of the world's populations. The fact that we are so social and gather a greater and greater numbers in vast cities enhances that very possibility. It's one of the ways nature brings about balance in a species, an our species is simply too numerous and invasive to avoid that fate.


----------



## Stann (Jun 4, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> From the beginning of PCR tests they PURPOSELY increased the cycle for PCR tests to 40.  Before Covid it was normal at 32.  This guaranteed false positives.  And they made it financially benefit having positive cases.............Under the Cares Act a hot spot got $70k per covid patient from the Gov't.
> So EVERYTHING BECAME POSITIVE.
> 
> Guy from work knew a couple who went to get tested because they thought they had it..........Got tired of waiting to get it and LEFT the Urgent Care facility.  They got a call from the Clinic later THAT THEY WERE POSITIVE FOR COVID.........They NEVER GOT TESTED.......
> ...


Sounds like a good story, doubt that it's true, or very common.


----------

